# Converted Ragnar Blackmane



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi there, just wanted to show off my latest addition to my Space Wolf great company.

The background to this project was that I already have a massive, poorly painted space wolf army which I started about 15 years ago, based on Ragnar's great company, so I already had all the old special character minis. 

With the release of the new space wolves codex I started a new army, this time based on Bjorn Stormwolf's great company (vindicators + bikes = my kinda thing). I wanted a mini that could represent Ragnar in my army but didn't want to paint the old figure again.

I was originally going to use the Vanguard Veteran guy with the sword raised above his head, but when my local GW store manager showed me his conversion based on Gabriel Seth, I knew I'd picked the wrong model, so I ordered all the bits and got stuck in. It's not exactly the same as his, but I'm pretty pleased with the result. 

This was probably the trickiest conversion I've done in a long while (repositioning those arms was a nightmare, and probably not worth the effort:angry. It's also the first time I've used GW's snow flock. Not sure of the results, so please let me know what you think (before I go ahead and 'snow' the rest of my army to match...)

Rev
View attachment 8091


View attachment 8092


View attachment 8093


View attachment 8094


View attachment 8095


View attachment 8096


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looks fricken sick man


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

So much nicer than the standard Ragnar, well worth the effort imo. (Says he having made none of it.)

Great work all round.


GW snow flock seems fit for purpose, so if its ok to use crack on.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

I've been asked just to tell how/what I did for this conversion. 

I took Gabriel Seth's body, lopped the head off and green-stuffed the Ragnar-esque head from the Space Wolves sprue into it's place. I then disregarded the right arm and back-pack.

I then took the Flesh Tearer's iconography off the left shoulder pad, chest and left shin and used a bit of green stuff to smooth it over. The icon on the right knee has been designed so that it I recessed, so green-stuffing that over was pretty easy (you could do this with the scroll on the sword too). I fixed a wolf skull from one of the bolters in the Space Wolves box set (but he ones that come in the terminator box set would be just as good) to the chest with a pinch of green-stuff.

I then found some wolfy bits from the space wolves accessory sprue and placed them around. I took the wolf pelt from the sprue and chopped the space marine bit off it and then green stuffed that into position (that is the bit I am probably most pleased with, even though you can't see it) and attached a couple of wolf tails to the backpack.

At this point I dry-fitted it all together just to check the body, head and sword arm were positioned correctly and pinned the model to the slate base.

Next I chopped the sword section into several pieces; the left wrist, the right wrist and the hilt. I took a plastic bolt-pistol arm and lopped the bolt pistol off, then pinned all of these pieces and dry-fitted them together, raising the arm higher above the character's head than the original model. Happy with this, I used green-stuff and superglue to fix it all together and then affixed the Wolf Guard shoulder pad. 

And that's it. The arm repositioning is the fiddly bit, but it's worth it. If you just filed off the Flesh Tearer's iconography from the original you couldn't have that Space Wolf pad, and I don't think it would look right without it.

And that's it, hopefully that was interesting/useful?

Rev


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really sweet conversion, with a paint job to match. I'd rather have repped you for this than that damned DA, but hey, I'll get you next time.


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

That looks great man, you`ve given me a great idea for my next conversion, just ned to wait till my next paycheck.. +rep


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Man I am so tempted to steal this idea haha. I will not though I will be original somehow.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Foulacy, I pretty much stole it myself, so don't feel you can't also steal it 

The GW guy at the store had the terminator wolf cloak on his figure (just the wolf bit), it looked great but I didn't have the skills to get that looking right on my own.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Foul, I think he stole the idea somewhat from someone else as it was himself, so it just speaks bundles of the conversion, its so good that everyones emulating it (that actually wants to do ragnar) 

I would steal this conversion myself, but, I am not the biggest fan of ragnar


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

You've convinced me haha, that truly is a great conversion. I will post up my Space Wolves log soon and after I paint my Wolflord I may start him.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

nicely done! Ive never been a fan of the ragnar mini, but id never have thought to use seth.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

What colour did you use for the main body.... The greyish black colour?


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i dig it, and maybe someone asked already, but how annoying was repositioning those arms


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Crimzzen said:


> What colour did you use for the main body.... The greyish black colour?


I used Adeptus battle grey, washed it in Badab Black, then neatly painted over it in Adeptus Battle Grey again, then edge highlighted it up to space wolf grey. It doesn't look quite as dark in real life. But i prefer my wolves to be grey, rather than blue 

as for the arms. I'm an impatient person so it probably isn't as fidley for people who have patience. It just took quite a while wiating for each bit to set before you can glue on the next bit, and then having to hold it all carefully in position so that the left arm, right arm and sword are all in the correct position for what seemed like hours...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I used Adeptus battle grey, washed it in Badab Black, then neatly painted over it in Adeptus Battle Grey again, then edge highlighted it up to space wolf grey. It doesn't look quite as dark in real life. But i prefer my wolves to be grey, rather than blue
> 
> as for the arms. I'm an impatient person so it probably isn't as fidley for people who have patience. It just took quite a while wiating for each bit to set before you can glue on the next bit, and then having to hold it all carefully in position so that the left arm, right arm and sword are all in the correct position for what seemed like hours...


you and I do share that sentiment of Space wolves being grey is better then blueish grey. im sure you can find your way to my WIP, though you are definitly a far better painter then I find myself being. Though I did also make my models darker on purpose by not repainting adaptus


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i dabble a little in space wolves, and although i dont like them too blue, i mixed up a couple of pots of paint for them, i mainly used a mix of fortress gray and space wolves gray, but nowadays i use vallejo game coulor and model coulor. I find that i get a more even coulor with them, but finding the paint to correspond with GW paint is a bitch!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2010)

i have done the same conversion, using gabrial


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ooooh purdy



>


A very nice conversion of Ragnar, a huge improvement to the current GW model. I very much like your interpretation of this fine Space Wolves hero and your paint scheme. Keep up the wonderful work.

+rep

Grish


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Well done. I'm actually really disliking the position of those old models that look like they are just holding a sword in one hand and a pistol on the other and just standing there. Lord Mephiston is another character I dislike. Could be better. But hey, its this kind of stuff that makes conversions awesome. Plus rep for sure.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the comments and the +rep guys!


----------



## Blackas (Jul 9, 2011)

That is some great work, so much better than the vintage GW Ragnar


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome work, well done. Impressive conversion and nicely painted. Good basing and posing, really does capture the moment.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice sir
I will buy it off you for £2.50?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

£2.50?!?! haha 

I really want Seth to be released in Fine Cast so I can have another pop at this conversion. I love the way this one turned out (it's probably the most rewarding conversion I have ever done and my favourite) but I'm hoping with the Fine Cast resin being easier to work with I can keep the original arms and it might be easier to do and turn out better...

We'll see I guess.


----------



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't sell it to Dagmire no matter the price. He's a dirty Space Wolf hater. He'll do terrible things to it while wearing a dress.

Great conversion. I too am going to steal this idea when a Finecast Seth comes out. +rep.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey i love the conversion im a massive space wolves fan , i recently read that forge world will be releaseing a bran redmaw model for the new IA 11 , i was gonna go with your idea with seth but im probley gonna wait foe the new fw model then change him into ragnar from there


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I have to say that this mini is well sweet. The paint job, the converting, everything. Have some rep man.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

Fantastic conversion/painting. The only downer I see (and I may be wrong). Isn't the symbol for Ragnar's great company (left pauldron) a wolf's head on a yellow background?


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow... that model looks EPIC! I dont know how long it took to reposition the arms, but it really does look awsome now that you have done it... and not only is the conversion work excellent, but the paintjob is amazing as well... Wow!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate the fury Fuckers but...DAMN MAN! that thing is awesome! Have some well earned rep!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey guys, thanks again for all the comments and rep. 

Scotty80: I don't collect Ragnar's great company, I'm doing Bjorn Stormwolf's, so this is a Ragnar Conversion that is in fact a 'count's as' Ragnar, hence the wrong great company marking. Hope that explains it? 

Rev


----------



## Craig_94 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey this may be from a while back but can I ask how you went around basing it?? Looks great did you use slate? Real or is it plastic stuff I'm so intrigued, if I knew how to rep I would cause I am going to be buying alot of Seths just to get this right 

Also how did you do the arms for this model? the hands don't fit with the bolt pistol arm or with the original one that you get with gabriel so i don't know what to do  

Cheers again and lovely model!!


----------

